# Excision of pilonidal cyst



## kmartinez (Sep 13, 2018)

Would this procedure be 11772 ? or 11771. I keep going back and forth between the two codes. Also what is meant by subcutaneous extensions? 

 Op report states: an elliptical excision was then executed with at #15 blade scapel and carried down through the subcutaneous tissue. A tuft of hair was seen within the cyst wound and this area was completely excised. The excision was essentially 1.5 cm in length and after hemostasis was assured to be complete, it was closed with interrupted 2-0 Vicryl suture. Two stab incisions were made lateral to this excision site and a silastic vessel loop was placed through these incisions into the wound cavity as a drain. This was tied to itself and the skin was closed with 4-0 Monocryl in a running subcuticular fashion. 

I read and re-read the cpt codes in my desk reference procedures book but their code descriptions and the op report don't counterpart for me. 

TIA 
KAM


----------



## cgaston (Sep 14, 2018)

I use:

*11770* for excision with simple closure
*11771* for excision with layered closure
*11772* if closure utilizes flaps or grafts 

Hope it helps!


----------



## kmartinez (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you for your input Carol. Going by your help, it looks like my initial chosen code of 11771 would be the appropriate code. Do you agree?


----------



## cgaston (Sep 14, 2018)

I do!


----------

